# Jaala's waiting room thread



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

FF are we getting closer? She is throwing every sign at me but still no babies
Photo taken 2/24/16








This is her today 3/16/16


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless her udder fills when she kids, there is a ways to go.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok. Thank you. I'm thinking April but she has been extremely restless more so at night in her stall. Haven't figured out how to post a video yet but she really had me concerned the other night with getting up, digging the floor, and laying back down along with grunting / talking. Maybe baby/babies were in a bad position and she was trying to reposition them?


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Update still waiting of course. We are leaving to go on vacation and will be gone until April 1st. We have someone staying at our house to look after her while we are gone but I would hate to miss her kidding Anyone's thoughts on her as far as having a few weeks or is she getting close??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder can certainly get much bigger but goats can fool you.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

She's definitely starting to look a little more exciting back there but yes they love to stick to their code. Hopefully she'll get a full udder in the next 2 days and kid and I will feel much better about going but then again she could wait till I'm packing the car and decide to go then  We shall see! Thank you ️


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She is a gorgeous doe! Hope she holds out until you're back. I remember how nervous I was leaving for a short trip when my Nigerian was almost due. I left QUITE the list of instructions for my farm sitter!!!


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you! Love her to pieces ️. Thank goodness we're leaving her with my 2 older daughters who know the complete routine around here so I know she'll be in good hands. I just hope I don't miss it.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Made it back from vacation and still no babies. I'm grateful in a way that she didn't kid while we were gone but here we are waiting


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That udder has a long way to fill up.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Agreed. Making progress but definitely have more time to go till the big day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

While out feeding her today I noticed her poop was clumped together with mucus mixed with it? The pellets were not formed more soft with large clumps of mucus. She also has some clear/white streaming (not much) coming from her vulva. I have not dewormed her yet this year as I was waiting for her to kid first. Does anyone know if this is a sign of pre-labor or possibly worms? Her poop has been normal berries up until today. Is it safe to deworm her with her being close to giving birth?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just a sign of being heavily pregnant.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok thank you!


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow looking uncomfortable!


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Still no babies  she has had some streaming reaching all the way to the ground but not an enormous amount. I have had fainters in the past but never Nubians and this will be my first kidding with a Nubian. The last date I have for her is April 20th. I read somewhere that FF will start an udder about 6 to 8 weeks before kidding. Not sure how true that is but she started making an udder at the end of February. I hope she goes by then or very close after because she has been sticking to the code and driving me crazy.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

If she's streaming then I'm betting you'll be posting photos of kids by tomorrow morning! :-D


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good luck!!


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

We have storms in the area but I think she'll hold on to them a little longer. Still no major changes in her udder which tells me she has some time. She's currently wedged herself under the hay feeder


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

The bulging out on her left side is her rumen correct? Has anyone ever see it angled like this before? Has me a little concerned . It tends to come and go.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Subbing, that's very odd.

Is it hard? Does it feel like a kid?


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

It feels like a kid to me but everything I have read says that you can not feel the kids on the left and only the right but I swear I feel a kid.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

It is very hard and moves which had me questioning it because I know their rumen can move around but it feels more like a knee joint


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It could be a kid then.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Well if it's a kid I pray it's sitting in the right direction in there. We've been walking her every day for exercise and to get those kids in the proper position. I know it will happen in her own time but my goodness do they need to keep us guessing and asking "What is that?" "What is this?" Exhausting but so exciting!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that is strange, I see that on the right side occasionally, but it is usually short lived. 
It is usually a head, I put my hand there and you can feel the kid move, then it goes back in.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow. Fascinating! Does she still seem to feel ok?


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

During her daily walk today it presented itself once again on the left. I felt it and I was able to move it around and it felt more like a head or a butt. It would move down towards her udder on the left and as soon as she would start walking again there it was sticking out. After her walk she was given her snack and that's when I noticed she had a clear milky like stream hanging pretty far down. Not real thick though. Checking her about every 2 hrs at this point. Very very difficult to find her ligs!! She spends most of her time under the hay feeder and not really moving around which is why I've started walking her every day. She's not really off her feed and is doing pretty well for the most part. No real udder change that I've seen. Looks about the same in the last pic posted.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok so we took her for her evening walk and she was streaming clear/white mucus the whole time. Fanning her tail trying to get it off. We put her back in her pen and she has continued to have the streaming. We've been checking her about every 2 hrs since 5pm CT and she continues to have the streaming. We went ahead and put her in her stall just to be safe. She's eating her alfalfa as if she hasn't eaten in a month so I figured she's not that close. My question is can they have this streaming and still not be due for some time? It's not a whole lot just constant. I didn't take a pic as I did not have a camera up at the barn. When I check on her in a bit I'll try to remember to take the camera.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

This is not her but this is close to what I've been seeing the last few hours from her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That says she is close. If that is what you are seeing.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Watching her on the monitor: she was elevating herself on her stall and now she is laying down fussing. She threw her hind end in the air and I thought she was starting to push but I think she's just really uncomfortable.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

My current view







Keeping a close watch. Going out to check her in a bit to see where we are


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Back to elevating 







Gonna be a long night


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any kids yet?


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

How is she?


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Still no babies but after her morning walk we returned to the barn and she had a huge gush of fluid! She is currently in her stall. I hope this is it and she's not playing tricks on us


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

She sounds close, can't wait to see babies! Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

We took her for her daily walk today got her back to her pen and at 5:30pm CT she gave birth to a beautifully spotted buckling! I was really hoping we had 2 in there but just the one. She delivered the placenta just about 15 mins ago. Mom is up and eating and drinking. Baby is doing fantastic!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Beautiful baby! Congrats, glad everyone is doing good.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you!! The last date I had for her was April 20th so thank goodness!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yes, very nice baby, Congrats.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Mama and baby doing great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## calypso4 (Aug 6, 2015)

Little Man


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love him


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

